# Ati 9550 Agp



## kevinarjun (Aug 11, 2006)

Whats the max core and max temp for max performance for this...please let me no...thank you ppl....

My Card Spec
ATI Powercolor 9550 128bit 256mb agb card


----------



## Riker (Aug 23, 2006)

i reached 405core and 245mem on aftermarket cooling,since this card doesnt show its temp.
i dont know how high it could get.


----------



## DR.Death (Aug 23, 2006)

every card is difrent on one o could get that 405 core and 245 mem and on a nother on you could get just above stock clocks . what are you useing for overclocking your card


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 24, 2006)

DR.Death said:


> every card is difrent on one o could get that 405 core and 245 mem and on a nother on you could get just above stock clocks . what are you useing for overclocking your card


Agree...

I feel one brand is better than other brand.  Like Sapphire is more headroom for overclocking than PowerColor.  That's assumption is based on my 2 PowerColor cards (9500 and x1600pro).

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## MUff!N (Aug 27, 2006)

I got a Gigabyte ATi Radeon 9550/256mbs/128bit Card as a gift...So I did some searching around till I found this site that had everything I needed to overclock this card!  
Stock:250/200
After Softmod v6.7 & ATiTool .024
464/240 (stable)


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 27, 2006)

MUff!N said:


> I got a Gigabyte ATi Radeon 9550/256mbs/128bit Card as a gift...So I did some searching around till I found this site that had everything I needed to overclock this card!
> Stock:250/200
> After Softmod v6.7 & ATiTool .024
> 464/240 (stable)


Just my curiosity, how is 3dmarks05 and/or 3dmarks06 benchmark score after and before oc?  Your CPU and memory seem similar to my configuration, but mine is no oc for CPU.

Thanks!

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## MUff!N (Aug 27, 2006)

Sorry but I don't have either of those benchmark programs...I do have 3DMark03 though, and here's the scores for that...
I'm pretty much Poor and wouldn't even have this 9550 card if someone didn't give it to me... The card I was using till I got this one was a Geforce4 MX440...HUGE difference on my game play and what I get to see now!!! Not to mention I can finally play the games that have shader 2.0...the old Nvidia couldn't render those... 

Stock:250/200 (Core/Memory)
3DMark03 score: *2445*

Overclocked: 460/241
3DMark03 score: *3602*


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 28, 2006)

MUff!N said:


> Sorry but I don't have either of those benchmark programs...I do have 3DMark03 though, and here's the scores for that...
> I'm pretty much Poor and wouldn't even have this 9550 card if someone didn't give it to me... The card I was using till I got this one was a Geforce4 MX440...HUGE difference on my game play and what I get to see now!!! Not to mention I can finally play the games that have shader 2.0...the old Nvidia couldn't render those...
> 
> Stock:250/200 (Core/Memory)
> ...


Hmmm, quite improvement for 9550 after overclocked.  It is 210MHz room for 9550 GPU overclock!  The memory can't do much.  What is the memory on it?  DDR or normal video memory?

My 3dmark03 score with overclocked was 7,302.
Before overclocked was 4,366.

But, I can't get more than 76MHz room for GPU overclock (only 576MHz from 499.5MHz).

My GPU temp idle is 41-42degreeC, and when full work is 46-48degreeC.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## powerup (Aug 28, 2006)

well most of the 9550 are based off the 9600 but down clocked to save money, Just flash the card has a 9600 and you can overclock


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Aug 28, 2006)

powerup said:


> well most of the 9550 are based off the 9600 but down clocked to save money, Just flash the card has a 9600 and you can overclock


I might be wrong, but IIRC, overclocking in 9550 can be done using ATITool without need of flashing bios.  In ATITool v0.25 beta 14 'Miscellaneous' panel, there is a tick box for 'Remove Radeon 9000/9200/9550/9600 clock lock'.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## powerup (Aug 28, 2006)

ARTOSOFT said:


> I might be wrong, but IIRC, overclocking in 9550 can be done using ATITool without need of flashing bios.  In ATITool v0.25 beta 14 'Miscellaneous' panel, there is a tick box for 'Remove Radeon 9000/9200/9550/9600 clock lock'.
> 
> Regards,
> Arto.


yea, I think its ATI tool 0.24 to. I owned a 9550 before I sent it and the core was messed (ask Poge). I used to use that, it worked most of the time but some times it would overclock than go back to the stock speeds, So I used Omega drivers to unlock overclocking on 9550 and it worked great.


----------



## MUff!N (Aug 28, 2006)

powerup said:


> well most of the 9550 are based off the 9600 but down clocked to save money, Just flash the card has a 9600 and you can overclock



Yes, this card has 256mbs DDR Memory & 128 bit bandwith.
I've tried to flash this card without any success, (Tried a bunch of 9600Pro's) and yes it's basically the same as the 9600 Pro but down clocked...If you read my post then you would have read that I use the Softmod Driver 6.7 (This unlocks it by itself) and I use ATiTool and this also unlocks it!  Version .024 ATiTool also has the option of removing the Clock lock at runtime in miscellaneous settings...Anyways, with what I got (for free) I'm very please...  
Btw, the MAX levels for the card are higher, but I wanted the -10Mhz for a stability buffer.  
Core:474Mhz
Mem:250Mhz


----------



## powerup (Aug 28, 2006)

MUff!N said:


> Yes, this card has 256mbs DDR Memory & 128 bit bandwith.
> I've tried to flash this card without any success, (Tried a bunch of 9600Pro's) and yes it's basically the same as the 9600 Pro but down clocked...If you read my post then you would have read that I use the Softmod Driver 6.7 (This unlocks it by itself) and I use ATiTool and this also unlocks it!  Version .024 ATiTool also has the option of removing the Clock lock at runtime in miscellaneous settings...Anyways, with what I got (for free) I'm very please...
> Btw, the MAX levels for the card are higher, but I wanted the -10Mhz for a stability buffer.
> Core:474Mhz
> Mem:250Mhz


I rember those old days with the big overclock. I got 500mhz core but it really start to artifact. 450mhz was the best I can get


----------



## MUff!N (Aug 28, 2006)

Really the only reason I overclock anything is to get the best performance out of what I have and not because it can be...For example: My Pentium 4B-2.4Ghz. As it stands stock it's really slow and old technology.  That and my mobo only has a 533 FSB (Max!)
But when I use CPUFSB to increase the clock speeds on the front side bus I get an improvement (Noticeable) of speed all the way around not just in the CPU but in the bus & Memory as well. 

Now if the ATi 9550 card was able to do what I wanted it to do without overclocking it I'd leave it alone...but the games I play, and the frames per second I want demand overclocking to get to that level of performance...Even overclocked this card's really not that great for playing the more demanding graphics intensive games, and has to have after market cooling to keep it from burning up after overclocking. But hey as I said, I got it as a gift for free and it kicks @ss over what I had before...


----------

